
Wave Computing – New Machine Learning Hardware - dharma1
http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/09/07/next-wave-deep-learning-architectures/
======
ActsJuvenile
Wave's management make up is mostly marketing guys and 1 engineer, while
NVidia employs thousands of engineers. In a mature field like hardware chips,
it takes many engineers to make a tiny impact.

Yet Wave claim they can beat NVidia DGX-1 by 1000% in a single 3U box.

Smells like a scam.

~~~
dharma1
The management on their site looked like 1 marketing guy and the rest heavy
weight engineers?

A bit more detail:

[http://siliconangle.com/blog/2016/07/21/wave-computing-
rolls...](http://siliconangle.com/blog/2016/07/21/wave-computing-rolls-out-
plans-for-fast-deep-learning-computers/)

With $40m funding and 100 staff, 16nm tape out done, they seem pretty far, but
flying under the radar.

Some more details on the architecture coming end of Sept apparently:

[http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1330175](http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1330175)

But as always, proof is in the pudding.

~~~
ActsJuvenile
Good research. I was going by management LinkedIn profiles:
[http://wavecomp.com/company/](http://wavecomp.com/company/)

